# Time for a coyote hunt...



## Jesg1224 (Jul 8, 2011)

I made my first turkey hunt of the Spring 2019 season and things turned canine really quick. I had this coyote slip up and take out one of my Avian X turkey decoys! hahaha. I don't think he had a clue I was there:

Check out the video:


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Should have shot and not yelled LOL!


Cool.


TH


----------



## Jesg1224 (Jul 8, 2011)

I know! hahahaha. I was thinking that same thing afterward.


----------



## PRIMETIME PLUGGER (Apr 23, 2018)

cool vid


----------

